# Carbon express speed freak 55/70



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I have shot them since I started in archery a year and a half ago. At one time they were 8.9gpi with a .340 spine and a .0035 straightness. The last ones I bought were 9.9gpi with 11gr inserts, 9.9gr nocks, 6gr Blazer vanes x 3, and a .0055 straightness rating. Not sure of current spine. 

Shooting them by lot number (not mixing them up in a sighting/zero'ing session) I have found them to be unbelievably tough and pretty darn accurate. I love them for less than $40 a box. I'm cutting all mine down to 28" and going to 44gr CX inserts to get me 458gr at 11% FOC for the new rig.


----------

